
Missing: Diversity in Tech - eamann
https://ttmm.io/tech/missing-diversity-in-tech/
======
TheAsprngHacker
> My point was that diversity becomes the most valuable when it's personally
> experienced. You and I each have our limited perceptions of the world around
> us; we can only see the world through one set of eyes. It's when we share
> our perspective with others – more importantly, when we listen to and
> appreciate others' perspectives – that we truly grow and build a fuller
> sense of the world.

Agreed, a difference in perspectives is a benefit of diversity. Why don't we
care about ideological diversity, then? Diversity efforts seem to be focused
on gathering a multitude of immutable characteristics, but they should not
define a person; rather, individual ideas and qualities should. Someone's race
or gender _may_ have a factor in ideology such that people from different
groups may unfortunately treated differently and therefore have different
experiences, but ideas shouldn't be ascribed to groups based on constant
traits; rather, they are unique to each person.

If people want exposure to alternative points of view, why aren't they looking
to invite say, a Republican or Libertarian to the team (assuming that the
people promoting diversity are Democrats/progressives)? (Even then, membership
of a political party should not be used to ascribe ideas to people, but to do
so is better than making generalizations based on immutable characteristics.)

------
tomtompl
Maybe you should stop looking at people through the lenses of the gender and
skin color? I actually found your article pretty racist and chauvinist, and I
am writing this as a gay person.

Man is more than a race and gender..

